# Cat food brands



## creamy338 (Jul 29, 2009)

Anyone know can share the cat food brands available in Phuket? Thanks!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2009)

Sorry Creamy, can't help much, I'm allergic to cats! They'll be the same brands that are available pretty much anywhere in Thailand I imagine. All I can say is that I've seen quite a few familiar dog food brand names in the bigger stores, so I should think the same applies to cats...


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

creamy338 said:


> Anyone know can share the cat food brands available in Phuket? Thanks!!!



creamy338,

I've heard tell that Siamese are the best tasting with Burmese and Persians in a close second behind the Siamese. 

OK, just kidding - but cat and dog and nearly everything and anything IS on the menu so keep fluffy close to you or it may become the entree for some family. 

Serendipity2


----------



## creamy338 (Jul 29, 2009)

Serendipity2 said:


> creamy338,
> 
> I've heard tell that Siamese are the best tasting with Burmese and Persians in a close second behind the Siamese.
> 
> ...



....IS on the menu.....this gotta be some kinda joke! ...


----------



## creamy338 (Jul 29, 2009)

HI FROGBLOGGER, i don't actually know what brands are available in other places in Thailand...I've heard of Whiskas..but didn't know abt any other ones, thanks for your reply!!


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

creamy338 said:


> ....IS on the menu.....this gotta be some kinda joke! ...




Creamy338,

Thailand is a very poor country and yes, everything is on the menu including birds, snakes, frogs, lizards and certainly cats and dogs. Interesting there is no shortage in most Thai communities of soi dogs but I'm sure even they occasionally disappear. More or less this is true of virtually all of Asia. Only the more affluent own pets. Chances are, if you have a meal out and it's perhaps a rice dish with a rich stew, then you have also eaten dog and maybe cat. You really see few cats in Thailand so the chances are you'll not be dining on fluffy. Still, if you have a pet it's not wise to let it be a "free range" pet. It won't be for long. There are any number of books you can read that mention this. Andrew Hick's "My Thai Girl and I" is one - and very well written. I recommend the book to anyone and everyone who is thinking about marrying a Thai and living in Thailand. Or just living in Thailand. Or marrying a Thai and taking her home. 

In Hong Kong they have a lane called snake lane. You can buy a snake for it's blood which is considered very healthy [for sex?] and other bits and pieces. The slang for food, "chow" is from either the Chinese or Korean Chow Chow - a breed of dog [purple tongue] they raise for food. Even chicken's rear ends [and every other part of the critter] is stir fried and relished. Asians are truly environmentalists - nothing is wasted. We westerners are wasteful. We have the luxury of being wasteful and they do not. 

Serendipity2


----------



## creamy338 (Jul 29, 2009)

Serendipity2 said:


> Creamy338,
> 
> Thailand is a very poor country and yes, everything is on the menu including birds, snakes, frogs, lizards and certainly cats and dogs. Interesting there is no shortage in most Thai communities of soi dogs but I'm sure even they occasionally disappear. More or less this is true of virtually all of Asia. Only the more affluent own pets. Chances are, if you have a meal out and it's perhaps a rice dish with a rich stew, then you have also eaten dog and maybe cat. You really see few cats in Thailand so the chances are you'll not be dining on fluffy. Still, if you have a pet it's not wise to let it be a "free range" pet. It won't be for long. There are any number of books you can read that mention this. Andrew Hick's "My Thai Girl and I" is one - and very well written. I recommend the book to anyone and everyone who is thinking about marrying a Thai and living in Thailand. Or just living in Thailand. Or marrying a Thai and taking her home.
> 
> ...


wow...
is that in all parts of Thailand? cuz i thought bangkok is the affluent part. 
what is a soi dog actually? stray dogs? i'm not sure what soi stands for. 
well maybe some disappear because of adoption? 
So the less affluent don't own pets? Because i thought some people have guard dogs outside their houses. 
OK the part about eaten doga nd maybe cat on a dish really scares me...that DO have that written on the menu so I can choose not to pick that right? Like it won't say it's a ...fish dish and end up being a cat....there are no laws or regulations about this? 
Thanks for the book recommendation. 
I've actually seen some snake shops in HK, the snakes are just laid out in a cage there...I don't really look inside so not sure if they're alive or not...i think they even eat the organs of the snake....
you're kidding me!!!! CHOW CHOWS are eaten........?????? what? ok it's just that I thought chow chows are domestic pets so I was imagining only stray dogs they manage to catch get eaten and you rarely see stray chow chows. 
yeh i've heard about the chicken rear ends, fish heads, chicken heads...chicken legs...as in the claws..get eaten.
do you find Thailand people environmental on other aspects? Or just with not wastin food. 
Btw, it's not a myth chow chows have purple tongues right? they DO have actual purple tongues? 
is it true that the animals fight each other on the streets besides being eaten by humans??


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

creamy338 said:


> wow...
> is that in all parts of Thailand? cuz i thought bangkok is the affluent part.
> what is a soi dog actually? stray dogs? i'm not sure what soi stands for.
> well maybe some disappear because of adoption?
> ...


creamy338,

I think largely in the rural areas of Thailand would you need be concerned but do remember a lot of formerly rural people have moved into the cities - including Bangkok - so it's wise to keep your kitty close! Soi is Thai for a lane or side street and yes, soi dogs are strays. People feed them but they're usually [or often] rather surly and unfriendly. The need people to survive but just barely tolerate them. Occasionally there will be a "round up" of soi dogs. We can only guess but I would bet many become food. In Asia nothing, and I do mean nothing, is wasted. Many soi dogs are fed by their "owners" and are guard dogs - sort of. More like an early warning system.

I've never seen "dog" or "cat" printed on a menu in Thailand but I'm sure I've had some of each. Not to worry, just stay away from stews and you're pretty safe. I don't think they would advertise fish and sell you cat. Different texture anyway but I doubt the laws, such as they are, would make much of it. Again, in Thaland - especially rural Thailand - they eat everything and anything. Even insects, worms, grubs etc. 

Those snakes you saw on Snake Street would be alive as the Chinese are very fussy about "fresh" and they do eat virtually everything including organs and blood which they view as good for robust health and sex. Chow Chows? Yep, they DO eat them in China and the Chow does have a purple tongue. The only breed I've ever seen that had other than a pink tongue. They raise them for that purpose just like we would raise cattle or sheep or pigs. They eat those too. 

Like most Asian nations they seem a bit indifferent to environmental issues - worrying much more about surviving day to day. Some - China being the worst offender - pollute the environment with nary a thought but are now waking up to the fact that it's killing their people and the rest of the world isn't keen on being poisoned with Melamine that was used in milk or formula to "boost" the protein - or appearance thereof. They'll come around. Hopefully

Serendipity2


----------



## blue eyes (Aug 17, 2009)

creamy338,
Your cat is safe in Thailand from ending up as a meal.Do not listen to the people that are telling you that it will be eaten.But to let it out of your home could be a problem no matter where in Thailand you live.There are soi dogs everywere and they would for sure chase it down for fun if nothing else.I do not know about Bangkok but in rural Isaan I have seen truck's with the back made into a cage.They come around to the moo bans and ask for all dog's.Thay will give you a large washing pale for the dog.Thes dogs according to my wife end up for sale in Laos and Vietname for food.This is up in the Roeit area.The wife will not eat snake,she say it make you hot.I find that cobra does not make me "hot" but it sure does tast good.


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

blue eyes said:


> creamy338,
> Your cat is safe in Thailand from ending up as a meal.Do not listen to the people that are telling you that it will be eaten.But to let it out of your home could be a problem no matter where in Thailand you live.There are soi dogs everywere and they would for sure chase it down for fun if nothing else.I do not know about Bangkok but in rural Isaan I have seen truck's with the back made into a cage.They come around to the moo bans and ask for all dog's.Thay will give you a large washing pale for the dog.Thes dogs according to my wife end up for sale in Laos and Vietname for food.This is up in the Roeit area.The wife will not eat snake,she say it make you hot.I find that cobra does not make me "hot" but it sure does tast good.



blue eyes,

You may be correct but according to Andrew Hicks in his excellent book, "My Thai Girl and I" on page 173 he writes... "In Asia, the Chinese especially eat anything that moves and all living things, including pussy cats are candidates for the pot." Many if not most Thais have Chinese blood in their veins. While I'm sure some keep cats as pets many do not have that luxury so I would error on the side of conservatism if I owned a cat. Even in Bangkok. We had a Chinese restaurant here that got caught 'serving cat'. Seems they found the overcoats of what were dearly departed cats in the garbage can. I didn't see it nor can I positively verify it but if they eat snakes don't you think they would eat a nice mammal as well? If I had a kitty I'd keep it indoors and not just because of the soi dogs although that would also be a very good reason to do so. 

By the way, his book, "My Thai Girl and I" is excellent. Andrew also lives in Isaan with his wife Cat.

Serendipity2


----------

